# Apparently, A Doctor Found A Cure To HIS Fructose Malabsorption



## balloonboy (Jun 2, 2011)

I have never met this doctor. He's not selling anything. He seems credible and his method seems to make sense.

http://www.frucmalcure.com/


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Dont like the asking for money in the end.

Interesting but would need to be studied if this is a serious claim.


----------

